# Chicago I-14 Drill Press manual



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

I am in need of a owners manual for my Chicago Machine Tools i-14 drill press. Any ideas where I could find one?


----------



## Grandpa chris (Dec 10, 2020)

I own the same thing. Want to know the value. I have no need for it anymore and wanted to post it on eBay or something.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Chris. 

The original discussion was started on 17 July 2015.


----------

